# DDR3 1600 not running at specified speed on Gigabyte 990FXA-UD3



## Chaitanya (Aug 30, 2012)

I built a rig for yesterday for myself with following components:
AMD FX6100
Gigabyte GA-990FXA-UD3 bios ver: F7
8Gb(4gig *2) DDR3 1600Mhz Crucial Tactical Tracers
EVGA GTX 670 FTW
128GB Samsung SSD and 2TB Seagate HDD. 
During Post the this motherboard reports the memory speed to be 1333Mhz.
when I set the speed manually to 1600Mhz @1.5V, I keep getting a overclocking failure message. 

Is there anyways to operate this memory at 1600mhz, please help.


----------



## Sasqui (Aug 30, 2012)

It's either timing, which you should be able to loosen

or... voltage.  You may have to bump it up a notch or two, then run some stress tests assuming you can get it to boot.


----------



## Chaitanya (Aug 30, 2012)

Sasqui said:


> It's either timing, which you should be able to loosen
> 
> or... voltage.  You may have to bump it up a notch or two, then run some stress tests assuming you can get it to boot.



Thanks for the quick reply. I will try to loosen timing and try again. The cruical specifies timing for these at 8-8-8-24 @1600Mhz.


----------



## Sasqui (Aug 30, 2012)

Chaitanya said:


> Thanks for the quick reply. I will try to loosen timing and try again. The cruical specifies timing for these at 8-8-8-24 @1600Mhz.



I saw the spec for those sticks and it's indeed 1.5v, but what the BIOS is reporting and what the board is delivering is usually off.  I'd bump voltage up a notch at a time first.

With CPUz, you can see what timings are being assigned... assuming you can get it to boot at 1600!


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 30, 2012)

nice build


----------



## cadaveca (Aug 30, 2012)

Chaitanya said:


> I built a rig for yesterday for myself with following components:
> AMD FX6100
> Gigabyte GA-990FXA-UD3 bios ver: F7
> 8Gb(4gig *2) DDR3 1600Mhz Crucial Tactical Tracers
> ...





I hate to say it, but unless those sticks were certified for AMD, they are NOT certified to run 1600 MHz except on Intel systems.


You can get 1600 MHz on AMD, but it wil lrequire either motherboard that supports XMP(there are several AMD boards that do), or you need to manually input your primary and secondary timings.

The 8-8-8-24 is not even half the timings used, but those are the primary 4. your problem is likely contained within the secondary timings, which you MIGHT be able to adjust.


----------



## Aquinus (Aug 30, 2012)

You're adjusting the timings to reflect the 1600 speed and not the 1333 speed, right? It should be set to 8-8-8-24? At 1333, JEDEC spec might be trying to do 7-7-7-21 if you didn't adjust it manually.


----------



## cdawall (Aug 30, 2012)

Cadaveca is correct the issue is likely within the secondary timings, but you can fix that as simple as adding a notch or two of voltage. 







Same issue on my sticks on 790FX and stock timings. Had to notch the voltage up to 1.52v.


----------



## D007 (Aug 30, 2012)

I run my ddr3 1600 at 1.65v  I'd say you might hit like 1.6, step it up and see what it does.
Also in bios you may need to manually adjust some clocks to make the memory run correclty.. My ddr3 I had to manually set up, it was doing the same thing. It's some multiplier, I can't remember offhand.


----------



## Widjaja (Aug 30, 2012)

Are you running the sticks at 2T?


----------



## Chaitanya (Aug 30, 2012)

Widjaja said:


> Are you running the sticks at 2T?



yes, I have set the memory at 2T.

Cadaveca is correct, I had to set the timings and voltage a little bit to get the Ram working at 1600Mhz. Thanks a lot guys for the help.


----------



## Chaitanya (Aug 30, 2012)

These are the clocks that I am currently running the system at, from tomorrow I will find much faster timing at which the system can run without any hick-ups.


----------

